# Magic: 02/27/10



## riverc0il (Feb 27, 2010)

Glad I woke up extra early to get to Magic for first chair at 8am this morning. New snow was variable throughout the mountain. Maybe 2" or so down low at the base area with very heavy and wet snow at the base. Upper mountain was densely powdery with about 4-6" new on the trails and 6-8" new in the woods. Skied great. Lower mountain was wet snow and got more and more manky all day. Just stick to the groomers on the run out and everything is just fine!

Red Line was my first run and it continues to amaze me as it is in the best shape I have ever seen it. Skiers were just skiing straight down the drops and the big ledge actually has a few bumps on it due to the amount of snow.  Snow has filled in the two fences under the Red Chair. Just buried. Master was up next... this trail is almost laughable right now as far as difficulty goes. Soft powdery pillows, freaking sweet! I did Green Line at some point which was still really fresh. Otherwise, I stayed in the woods which were well covered and powdery at upper and middle elevations until just after noon time when even some tree shots turned to mank.

HOLY CROWDS BATMAN! I was not keeping time but I would estimate it was approximately a 15 minute wait for the Red Chair at one point. TONS of people. When I went inside at 10:30a for a quick break, there were 9 people waiting for lift tickets. Way to go Magic! I was glad I got my best runs in early. Between the crowds and the mank and already having gotten my fill, I opted to leave around 1pm-ish.

Saw polski while riding the lift and saw roark and djspookman a few times, sorry we were not able to connect for some turns!

Should be more snow to freshen things up for tomorrow. In the nine years that I have skied Magic, I have never seen the mountain so chocked full of snow. You couldn't find a thin coverage spot on the mountain if you tried. If you have been meaning to ski Magic but still have not, now is definitely the time! Didn't stick around for the Black Magic challenge. Meatheads SUV was in the lot so I guess we'll see some footage of the event in next season's release.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 27, 2010)

Should be 27, not the 17th.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 27, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Should be 27, not the 17th.



moderated


----------



## Jisch (Feb 27, 2010)

Hmmm. I am thinking of heading up there tomorrow, I don't like crowds though... what to do...

(oh and thanks for the report!)
John


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 27, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about the crowds tomorrow for a number of reasons. First, Sunday is always less busy than Saturday. Second, yesterday was the first weekend day following a big storm. Second weekend day the frenzy dies down. Third, today there was a big competition and a gathering of the PM guys today that is not happening tomorrow.


----------



## Jisch (Feb 27, 2010)

Great, thanks for the update. I have passes to Mt Snow and Magic, gotta use one of them tomorrow. Magic would be better - as I am sure I can use the Snow ones for spring skiing if necessary. 

John


----------



## roark (Feb 27, 2010)

No brainer, Magic is fat right now. Trails are deep: the hits on red and black are so filled in they're barely hits anymore. Trees are deep and soft. Lines will be minimal to nonexistent tomorrow.

A couple from today:
orange gondola






djspookman





Rusty Groomer





Lot 1 at 4:30 pm


----------



## powbmps (Feb 27, 2010)

Awesome day out there.  I ran into MrEvil, his wife (MrsEvil?) and Paul and his family.  Black Magic was rediculous.  Just a few small patches of rock showing through.  The coverage is amazing.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice Steve.  Glad to hear Magic is doing so well with this storm.  Sucks that you had to wait in a lift line, but that's also really good!


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 27, 2010)

Magic was sweet today! I have never seen so Many people there before. Liftlines were easily 15 to 20 minutes long, but the skiing was so good no one cared.


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 27, 2010)

Epic fail move today on my part, really tweaked my knee (slighly hyper extended).......didn't do it skiing, but walking from the ski rack to the lodge. Clicked out on my skis, put them on the rack, next step right into a shallow hole in the snow. Fg hurt for quite a while, but kept skiing.


----------



## polski (Feb 27, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Saw polski while riding the lift


and 9-year-old polski jr., whose idea it was to hit Red Line, for his and my first time ever. These sure were the conditions to do it. Wow. Outrageously good.

My son was making a lot of good decisions today. For instance, on our first run (we got on the chair maybe 5 after 8 - Steve, though I didn't realize it at the time, we probably saw _you_ on Red Line then) we started down Wizard with the intent of doing Broomstick > Heart of Magician. We got to the top of ("`Upper' not `Master'") Magician and he suggested we do that. "Are you sure?" I said, to him though maybe to myself a little bit too - this too I'd never attempted before. "Yeah." We were third and fourth tracks on Upper and it was unreal. What a warmup run ... Then at the bottom of Upper the other two tracks veered off to Black Line so we had first tracks for Heart of Magician. Upper+Heart = run of the season for me, so far.

That mank line did move up the mountain as the day wore on but even so I was having fun letting the '09 Gotamas handle the crud. By far the best test of those boards thus far and they passed with flying colors - I'm feeling really dialed in on them now.


----------



## roark (Feb 27, 2010)

pretty sure I chatted with you in the liftline polski...


----------



## polski (Feb 27, 2010)

roark said:


> pretty sure I chatted with you in the liftline polski...


Are you saran-wrapped-skis dude :lol: or the guy on the Praxis or ?? (Edit: I see from billski's Magic TR it was the latter. We discussed rocker, among other things. Good to meet.) Yeah, lots of good conversations helped make the line seem shorter

Meanwhile, meant to mention, also got a kick out of the fact that around lunchtime the fellow loading the lift was Jim, Magic's owner.

I love that place for so many reasons. Glad they had a big day.


----------



## marcski (Feb 28, 2010)

We'll be at Magic tomorrow, bright and early.  Even more Psyched after seeing these pics. !


----------



## billski (Feb 28, 2010)

This is simply fantastic!
Enjoy Sunday

(I'll write tonight)


----------



## twinplanx (Feb 28, 2010)

billski said:


> This is simply fantastic! Enjoy Sunday (I'll write tonight)


 Heading to Magic now stoked on these reports. I've got my fancy Spyder jacket and wilk be renting ski's today after snaping one at Jay yesterday :-( will be w/ 2 boarding bros. Holla if u wana, would like to put a face to some of these AZ handles


----------



## powbmps (Feb 28, 2010)

polski said:


> Meanwhile, meant to mention, also got a kick out of the fact that around lunchtime the fellow loading the lift was Jim, Magic's owner.



Was he loading the chair at the end of the day?  Most of the time it was a serious looking individual, but just before 4 it was a nice guy who smiled and thanked me for coming out to Magic as I got on the chair.


----------



## polski (Feb 28, 2010)

powbmps said:


> Was he loading the chair at the end of the day?  Most of the time it was a serious looking individual, but just before 4 it was a nice guy who smiled and thanked me for coming out to Magic as I got on the chair.


Dunno, we were done by around 2. (That serious-looking individual is chattier when there are no crowds, btw. All business when it's busy, I guess.)

Meant to add, Steve, good seeing you but some other time for a lengthier in-person conversation :lol:  (you probably were out of earshot on the chair but my son was impressed: "Dad, you know that guy?")


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 28, 2010)

polski said:


> Meant to add, Steve, good seeing you but some other time for a lengthier in-person conversation :lol:  (you probably were out of earshot on the chair but my son was impressed: "Dad, you know that guy?")


Indeed! I had to explain the whole connection to the guy I was riding the chairlift with. We were just randomly chatting when I yell out "Are you polski? I am riverc0il!" to what would appear to be a random skier below me. :lol: It is certainly an odd thing to see if you are not familiar with internet chat rooms. :lol: Those Goats stick out like a sore thumb from the chair... I don't see those style top sheets around much (too which the guy I was riding with said I was a serious gearhead to recognize :lol: ).


----------



## polski (Feb 28, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Indeed! I had to explain the whole connection to the guy I was riding the chairlift with. We were just randomly chatting when I yell out "Are you polski? I am riverc0il!" to what would appear to be a random skier below me. :lol: It is certainly an odd thing to see if you are not familiar with internet chat rooms. :lol:



Ya know, it was already a great day but that quick little connection (along with liftline conversations with other fellow Interwebbers) made it even better.



> Those Goats stick out like a sore thumb from the chair... I don't see those style top sheets around much (too which the guy I was riding with said I was a serious gearhead to recognize :lol: ).


Sore thumb is right. I am not a fan of how they look. Big fan of how they ski though, even more so after yesterday. (I did see another set in the liftline at one point, along with '08 and this year's [rockered] Goats)


----------



## Paul (Feb 28, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> Magic was sweet today! I have never seen so Many people there before. Liftlines were easily 15 to 20 minutes long, but the skiing was so good no one cared.



This.

Great day yesterday, really fun getting to ski with Mr. Evil and Margie. Sorry we held you back.

Nice to meet you powbmps, good lift convo, have to do it again sometime.

:beer:


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 28, 2010)

Paul said:


> This.
> 
> Great day yesterday, really fun getting to ski with Mr. Evil and Margie. Sorry we held you back.
> 
> ...



I got my fill of gnar runs in, the only person you held back was your daughter.


----------



## Paul (Feb 28, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> I got my fill of gnar runs in, the only person you held back was your daughter.



jerk


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 28, 2010)

Paul said:


> jerk



Is that the best you got?


----------



## Paul (Feb 28, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> Is that the best you got?



Considering the veracity of your statement, yeah... pretty much.


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 28, 2010)

The amount of snow on the mountain was just plain silly. I have not seen Master and Black Magic in better shape in as long as I can remember and the woods were jsut plain sick. I was having so much fun that I stayed out all day without a lunch break. Had the lines been short I dont think my body would have lasted that long. Gald to hear that a bunch of Azers came out and had a blast.

Today as a lot of fun as well though not quite the same as Saturday. For all you bump fans Slide of Hans had IMO the best bump line on the hill.


----------

